# understanding het's



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

I purchased a Nicaraguan dwarf boa not so long ago from fluffyboa(cheers m8 for a lovely snake:2thumb

Now he did explain on msn what the whole het was but me been thick:blush: have forgotten,

she is a Nicaraguan Dwarf Boa 66% Poss Het for T+ Albino (Kahl Line '06)

so my question is what does the 66% poss Het T+ albino (Kahl line '06) mean,
and if i bred her to a Hogg island boa what would the offspring be.

cheers
Jon


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

it means it COULD be het albino, but it might not be

if you put it with another het or a visual albino, you have 25% chance per baby to get an albino..

if its not het chances are you will get no albinos what so ever


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Breeding a Nicaraguan to a Hogg island would lose what makes each special (and their value!). They are specific localities and as such it is their heritage that makes them special.


That said, I am not aware of an albino Nicaraguan, and especially not a 'Kahl strain' one, and therefore in order to be possible het, your 'Nicaraguan' must have a common bci parent. In fact thinking even more, to be 66% poss het it must of come from *two* het parents and therefore, I'm not sure how it can be a Nicaraguan and 66% het.

I need to do a bit of digging in case I've just missed out on the whole Nicaraguan dwarf boa albino thing!

I'll be back in a bit!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

this snake was originally from snakes "n" adders and i think its still listed as been for sale.

I am looking for a male Nicaraguan boa but having no look so far.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

66% het means that there is a 66% chance it is het albino. only breeding will prove whether it actually is het or not.

If you breed it to a visual albino and it does turn out to be het, you should produce 50% albinos and 50% normal looking babies taht are 100% het albino.

If you breed it to a visual albino and it turns out not to be het albino you have zero chance of producing visual albinos.

It either is het albino or it isn't 66% is just the odds it is het or not. To be 66% het it must have come from breeding 2 100% hets, which would prodcue 25% visuals 50% het albinos and 25% normals. Because there is no way of visualy telling the normals and hets apart, all of the normal looking offspring are called 66% hets, as these are the odds that they will actually be het for albino.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Cheers for that 
it kind of made sense

oh well of to look for another nicaraguan boa.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, done a bit of digging and it turns out I had missed the info.

John Berry has a group of tyrosine positive Nicaraguan's and Peter Kahl is working with a group of CA albinos (i.e. not related to the columbian albino strain at all) in order to keep the CA line clean.

It is perfectly possible that you have a Nicaraguan 66% poss het T+ Albino.

Jonny is spot on with the whole 'het' explaination so I will reiterate my original point.

A hell of a lot of people are going to extraordinary lengths to keep lines of boas separate and distinct. I would suggest it would be a step in the wrong direction to merge two distinct lines (CA/Nic and Hoggs).

Look for another nic poss het and hope your luck is good.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

the snake was from bred by Thomas Stass - this was the details i was given when i purchased it.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Jonny is spot on with the whole 'het' explaination so I will reiterate my original point.


No he isn't.

Quote:
"if you put it with another het or a visual albino, you have 25% chance per baby to get an albino.."

if you put it with a het albino you have 25% chance of albinos, however if you put it with a visual you have 50% chance.

Quote:
"if its not het chances are you will get no albinos what so ever"

If its not het albino it is impossible to get any albinos


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry mate, (late night) post I actually meant to say

Bladeblaster is spot on..... 




bladeblaster said:


> No he isn't.
> 
> Quote:
> "if you put it with another het or a visual albino, you have 25% chance per baby to get an albino.."
> ...


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

no worries :2thumb:


----------

